# Betta fish picture contest!



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi everybody I have decided to put on a picture contest for all betta owners of any kind of betta fish. Feel free to upload the name, breed, and picture of your betta.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Here is Flair my betta.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry if you have but have you asked a moderator if you could? Because you have to if you're going to start a contest thread. You say "I have decided", which implied you haven't asked someone and you should have included the moderator's name. Sorry if you have. I apologize if my post is a bit annoying, but just wanted to check


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

There is a monthly forum photo contest. You are allowed to run your own,_ with the permission of the moderators_.


----------

